# Facebook Friends



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm Jacob Lang. My pic is of a poster I made in Geography.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Parker Downes pic is of my bow on a rocking chair..


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey Curtis, I made a thread awhile back. You might be able to search that up and add some guys from that.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I can't find you Curtis.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Sweet, thanks... do u know what its called?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Heres the link bud:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1230532&highlight=facebook


----------



## Elky_Man (Sep 12, 2010)

hey guys I just created a face book page for anyone that wants to be a community friend from AT do a search for "AT Member" this is the profile pic page.






all friend requests will be approved.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Joined.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm Zach noonan and my profile pic is my bow and a robinhood on top of my hot tub.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

my name is trevor heyer and this is my prof pic on fb.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Jake, is my stuff up in the old thread?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm blake brothers. And profile pic is shadow pic of me and my bow


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Jake, is my stuff up in the old thread?


Yeah. Youre good.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Sounds good, Thanks for checking... I got patchy service at school


----------



## Elky_Man (Sep 12, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

Benjamin A. Riggs pic is me with my bow before it got tricked out, u guys can call me ben though


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

mason dejarnette picks of me with a 4lb bass


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

its my name here uk it when u see it....


----------



## molina41 (Jan 20, 2010)

Alex Krupa, should be one of me with a fish.


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

Cole banta and mine is a nice buck that's real


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Aaron Groce said:


> its my name here uk it when u see it....


I added you Aaron.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Im Trey Harvey and my picture is of me with david blanton.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Rebel17 said:


> Ive been meanin to ask you all what your real names are so i can add you as a friend on facebook... Mine is/ Curtis Pepper and my pic is a nice buck... too bad its fake lol


I added you.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

added trey.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Added you Trey.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I accepted yours ben and thanks jacob.


----------



## bitelybowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

my name is River Brown and my pic is of me in a blue dress shirt


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Apr 5, 2011)

Mine is Coleman Farrington, and the picture is me with a nice muley.


----------

